# Can a septic system handle latex paint?



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Well to make a long story short, after two back ups, and one pump out, my 10 year old septic system is not leaching properly. We have only lived here 5 years, and I am not sure if the tank was ever pumped before we came. I started my one man operation in 2007, and at that time 5 adults lived here. One year ago two were married off, and now have returned. 

Now the inspection wells have water standing in them, and "water" gurgles out from the lid on high use days. One company I called uses a method called "Terra Lift" to inject perlite, and stir up the soil so that the percolation returns. This will cost $1200.

Anyway I am not sure what exactly caused all this, but the pros told me that it could be a number of things, including bleach, anti-bacterial soaps, and paint. I gather that the failure is mainly a bacterial imbalance, since there are no compaction issues.

Well I guess that I made it a long story, but my questions are, does anyone have any ideas why this happened, and if you have a septic system, do you wash your rollers, and brushes at home? :blink: 

Any input gratefully appreciated.
Happy painting Paul.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You should get it pumped every year or two as a matter of course. 

Latex paint kills the bacteria that breaks down your dukies in the tank. You would have to be cleaning alot of brushes over a good period of time though. Stool softener helps too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We (2 adults) have had a septic for 13 years, never pumped it, no problems.
Do you have trees around your leach lines? If the leach lines/bed get roots/compacted then the tank has no where to empty.
Are you able to reroute the wastewater from your washing machine so it does not go in the septic?
A lot depends on the size of the tank and the type of leach field.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Vermontpainter, I think my stepson could use the stool softener, he is the only one here who can stop a stool. And then I thought, what is in latex paint like Duration, Superpaint, etc that is a bacteria killer?:001_unsure:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My septic is older than dirt. So, we are trying to limp it through another 20 years. Most people probably dont need to be so proactive. 

True story about the long term effects of latex on the system.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never had any problems, I guess it would depend on how much latex you are pushing in there though.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

No trees.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have never had any problems, I guess it would depend on how much latex you are pushing in there though.


The quality of the poo is a factor as well. For folks with abnormally loose discharge from the bowels, additional latex in the septic will have little effect as the bacteria doesnt have to work too hard to break it down. For hard stoolers, less latex is better. As with most paint related matters, it will be different for everyone.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul_R said:


> Well to make a long story short, after two back ups, and one pump out, my 10 year old septic system is not leaching properly. We have only lived here 5 years, and I am not sure if the tank was ever pumped before we came. I started my one man operation in 2007, and at that time 5 adults lived here. One year ago two were married off, and now have returned.
> 
> Now the inspection wells have water standing in them, and "water" gurgles out from the lid on high use days. One company I called uses a method called "Terra Lift" to inject perlite, and stir up the soil so that the percolation returns. This will cost $1200.
> 
> ...


The long and the short of it is,,, you have a tank, the solids go to the bottom to be de-compossed, and the liquid goes out the drain fields. IF the drain fields will not accept the liquid, you are screwed. We had a problem this year, cause we had so much rain, that the ground was saturateted. If you are sending water into ground that is full of water,,, well,,, it ain't going no-where. Over a period of time,,, like 10 years or so, you need to pump the tank, cause we send stuff there that ought not to be there, like dental floss and pads, for instance, and oh yeah, cigarette butts too. Your tank NEVER goes bad, its just a tank. SO either you are sending it stuff that WON'T decompose, or your sending it stuff that KILLS the good bacteria (latex paint won't hurt it) OR your drain fields will not accept the water, 1) cause they are already full of water,, or 2) roots have grown in them and they can't work anymore.

just saying ya know,,,,,,, as a lowballer, I have had to fix my own tank all my life,,, heehee,, naw really, when I was in high school, the only job in town was a septic tank company.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> My septic is older than dirt. So, we are trying to limp it through another 20 years. Most people probably dont need to be so proactive.
> 
> True story about the long term effects of latex on the system.


I can believe it. I try to not use bleach or harsh cleaners. 
Do any of you use any of the Rid X type products that you add monthly? Or Yeast? I never have.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> Thanks Vermontpainter, I think my stepson could use the stool softener, he is the only one here who can stop a stool. And then I thought, what is in latex paint like Duration, Superpaint, etc that is a bacteria killer?:001_unsure:


I believe that there are additives intended to just keep the product fresh in the can, then whatever goes into moisture and mildew resistance, sheen, etc. We need a formulator on site.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I might wash 2-3 brushes a night, and maybe a roller cover. Seems to me that I couldnt put more than a cup or two of paint down the drain into a 1500 gallon tank.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The quality of the poo is a factor as well. For folks with abnormally loose discharge from the bowels, additional latex in the septic will have little effect as the bacteria doesnt have to work too hard to break it down. For hard stoolers, less latex is better. As with most paint related matters, it will be different for everyone.


A whole new side of you has just been revealed. Poo-oligist? :notworthy:

I prefer to soil my yard with a little latex paint rather than my septic.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> I might wash 2-3 brushes a night, and maybe a roller cover. Seems to me that I couldnt put more than a cup or two of paint down the drain into a 1500 gallon tank.


Stop washing roller covers Paul. Its not worth your time and its putting alot of paint in the tank.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> I might wash 2-3 brushes a night, and maybe a roller cover. Seems to me that I couldnt put more than a cup or two of paint down the drain into a 1500 gallon tank.


Yes, but how much water went down the drain as well?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The quality of the poo is a factor as well. For folks with abnormally loose discharge from the bowels, additional latex in the septic will have little effect as the bacteria doesnt have to work too hard to break it down. For hard stoolers, less latex is better. As with most paint related matters, it will be different for everyone.


Nice to know we can count on you for the latest in poopology!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Nice to know we can count on you for the latest in poopology!:thumbsup:


I've been taking colon blow. You know how obsessive I can be.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Cmon guys, have you eer seen ANYONE that talk POO better than Vermont????

THink about it !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a hot topic. Thanks Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I highly, highly recommend those septic sage wet wipes. Thats alls I'm gonna say on that.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

No more roller cover washing! And no more standing in the shower for 30min. Still what is the science? Bacteria in the leach field died? I remain partially ignorant.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I say it all the time - Scott is full of sh!t!


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Do Not Flush the wet wipes!!! They say that they are ok to flush, but my momma in law was wiped wit them, my wifey flushed em, and I augered!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul_R said:


> No more roller cover washing! And no more standing in the shower for 30min. Still what is the science? Bacteria in the leach field died? I remain partially ignorant.


Go back and read my first post,,, I maybe a lowball, hack painter,, but HEY I KNOW MY SH&T


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Capt, and I loves me my Bluegrass.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul_R said:


> Thanks Capt, and I loves me my Bluegrass.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuGJaU25ZIA


Thanks for the link Paul,,, way better than talking bout tanks,,, ya know???

And ain't that a hot dress she had on ????


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea Buddy!!!!


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

this thread stinks....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

another thread gone to sh!t!:jester:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

its probably not that bacteria died

probably more like>>> your tank hadnt been pumped for some time, the thick stuff went out into your field, compound that with soil that might have poor drainage to begin with

and you need a new field.

it wont absorb any more grey water if its filled with sludge.

dont use additives, its a scam, theres no shortage of bacteria in your tank.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> dont use additives, its a scam, theres no shortage of bacteria in your tank.


I have to agree with you on this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lots of good sh!t offered here.

Many factors involved with a septic system. The tank (if you have one) and the leaching field are two separate components that must work well together.

The solids, as mentioned, settle and decompose and then flow out into the leaching field. If your leaching field is not working due to ground saturation or does not "leach" (cooking oils and other containments, like paint can cause this) then you will experience a distinct aroma. If your leaching field is contaminated and does not leach, the fix will cost in the range of $20,000.

If your toilets are baking up, you should pray that it is only the tank that is filled and needs to be pumped. I am surprised when people who say, "we haven't had ours pumped for 10 years and we never have had a problem". My parents said that one time when I asked them about theirs. Literally the next day toilets would not flush. Being on Duxbury Bay, it cost them a sh!t load more than $20,000 to dig and install a whole new system away from the water. 

When you wait too long to pump out a tank, it can and will destroy your leaching field. The $149 +/- to pump out a tank every two years is worth every penny.

And yes, bleach does kill the sh!t eating bacteria. Paint just screws up EVERYTHING.

Take care of your septic system and it will take care of your sh!t.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Add one gallon of Behr each month.....


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i dug my first septic system/leach field by hand as a kid. 

laid the clay drain tile too.

google hillbilly septic systems, youll see how "resourceful" people have dealt with this expensive project.

i woulnt dare drink the water from my workers house,,,,,,i saw how he built his hilbilly septic system, and he has a shallow well.

that is disgusting.

i can see why neighbors wouldnt like the idea of cutting corners.

i paid $2000 for a new septic system, tank, and field.

i was quoted $8,000 on another field that required a raised field due to the clay and high water table.

if you are in desperate need, and are low on cash,,,you CAN take on this project yourself, and have a safe system.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We have a slop sink in our mudroom which is where I am supposed to clean brushes. Sometimes I sneak them in and clean them in the pedestal sink in the bathroom and then shake them out in the tub just to see if my mom will notice.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

City water rocks,much more pressure for roller cleaning!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We have a slop sink in our mudroom which is where I am supposed to clean brushes. Sometimes I sneak them in and clean them in the pedestal sink in the bathroom and then shake them out in the tub just to see if my mom will notice.


Wait a minute, isn't there a slop sink down there in the basement? Next to your room? Your momma would NEVER know ! :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^ Quite the fancy wallpaper paster you have mounted on the end of your sink Bill. LOL


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> ^^^^ Quite the fancy wallpaper paster you have mounted on the end of your sink Bill. LOL


 
Yeah,,,,, and he bought it NEW


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> ^^^^ Quite the fancy wallpaper paster you have mounted on the end of your sink Bill. LOL



You like that one, eh?

It's only for borders :thumbup:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Your washing machine, If you have one, and it drains into the drainfield,
is probably your main culprit in killing the bacteria. Rid-X once a month.


----------

